# 4.6 rating.



## Wiki (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi guys. Just need an advise that my rating dropped down to 4.6 after 20 trips. I don't think that I made any mistake or did something wrong. Could you guide me what should I do in future or what Ubet gona take any action against me.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Don't worry about it unless they say something. With you being relatively new, a sudden ding in ratings tends to affect your numbers a lot more and they know that. Keep driving and keep providing good trips and know that, once in a while, someone is going to ding your rating for no good reason.

Hang in there.


----------



## Wiki (Nov 13, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Don't worry about it unless they say something. With you being relatively new, a sudden ding in ratings tends to affect your numbers a lot more and they know that. Keep driving and keep providing good trips and know that, once in a while, someone is going to ding your rating for no good reason.
> 
> Hang in there.


Thanks for encouraging and can you tell me about the rating threshold I should be careful for.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Wiki said:


> Thanks for encouraging and can you tell me about the rating threshold I should be careful for.


LOL

All you need to know is that the higher your rating, the better.

Having a rating above your regional average actually opens you up to getting more trips by giving you access to VIP passenger pings.

Like I said, just keep providing good service and don't worry too much about the numbers. They will stabilize as you accumulate more trips.


----------



## Ray21 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes... try to lift up your rates if you are worry about it..
HERE ARE SOME GOOD TIPS TO INCREASE YOUR RATING...

1. OPEN DOORS FOR YOUR PASSANGERS.
2. GIVE THEM WATER, I THINK FUJI WATER IS THE BEST OPTION..
3. CANDY AND GUMS, ALSO SNACKS. CHEESE CHEETOS IS A GOOD CHOISE
4. MUSIC. ALWAYS PUT THE MUSIC THEY WANT TO LISTEN
5. BUY A CAR DVD PLAYER AND PLAY WHAT EVER THEY LIKE.
6. WAITING TIME IS VERY IMPORTANT.. ALWAYS WAIT FOR YOUR RIDERS, NO MATTER HOW LONG.
7. ASK THEM ALWAYS IF THEY WANT TO MAKE STOPS IN BETWEEN THE RIDE. 
8. UBER POOL IS THE BEST WAY TO INCREASE YOUR RATING. MAKE SURE TO ACCEPT ALL POOL REQUEST. ALSO YOU WILL HAVE LOT OF FUN DOING POOLS.. BTW POOLS RIDERS ARE THE ONCE THAT TIP THE MOST.
9. LAST BUT NOT LEAST, ACCEPT ALL REQUEST NO MATTER HOW FAR THEY ARE, IF YOU ARE IN A SURGE AREA AND YOU RECEIVE A REQUEST IN OTHER ZONE WITH OUT SURGE, THE BEST WAY IS TO ACCEPT IT. YOUR RATING WILL GOES SKY HIGH.

** IN A FEW DAYS UBER WILL EMAIL YOU THIS WONDERFULL WORDS:
"THANKS FOR BEING A VALUE PARTNER, YOU ARE NOT JUST A DRIVER.... YOU ARE A ASSET"


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wiki said:


> Thanks for encouraging and can you tell me about the rating threshold I should be careful for.


The guy above me was not serious dont do all that. Be friendly to your pax, if they want to talk engage if they want to be alone let them be alone. Drive smoothly. Keep your car clean. I do no pax mints gum etc. My ratings are swell


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't fart or pee in their driveway while waiting for them... my rating hasn't recovered..


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Another easy way to do the ratings is just take the number after the decimal point and use that. Then it is like the old familiar school grading system:

9+ A
8+ B
7+ C
6+ D
1-5 F

So for example a 4.75 is a C. A 4.68 is a D. etc.

(IF you are below 4.0 after 20 trips then you are screwed anyway and doing something horribly wrong so this never comes into play)

If you are in the F range (below 4.6) after 50 trips you risk deactivation though Uber will usually warn you first.

If you are really scared then to raise your rating:

- Drive only during the day (easier to navigate, less drunks, etc)
- Try to pick up tourists (usually they are more happy)
- Try for the 30+ age crowd (usually they are more mature about things)
- Avoid people on their way to work (sometimes they are in a bad mood, blame you for things)
- Avoid drunks (all sorts of extra things to worry about, some too drunk to rate you correctly)
- Avoid students (tend to be far more critical and rate drivers lower)

Then after you get 100 trips or so and have it raised to 4.7 maybe get a little more adventurous again.

Best advice I can give you at first is to take it slow for the first few weeks while you are learning things. If you can afford to do this. Don't do 30 trips in one day when you are making mistakes and nervous. Do a couple a day and build up to it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ray21 said:


> Yes... try to lift up your rates if you are worry about it..
> HERE ARE SOME GOOD TIPS TO INCREASE YOUR RATING...
> 
> 1. OPEN DOORS FOR YOUR PASSANGERS.
> ...


But all that and you still get .85 a mile.The same as the guy driving the 2005 toyata with 180 thousand miles on it


----------



## Ray21 (Sep 2, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> But all that and you still get .85 a mile.The same as the guy driving the 2005 toyata with 180 thousand miles on it


My post was sarcastic..


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ray21 said:


> My post was sarcastic..


I know.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ray21 said:


> My post was sarcastic..


That the reason why uber vip is worthless same rates as uber x.


----------



## Ray21 (Sep 2, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> That the reason why uber vip is worthless.Same rates as uber x.


UBER is just a peace of crab.... ..... today I got a e-mail from them telling me that my account has been flagged for cancelation... I mail them back and told them why they dont flag their own costumer support for being so patetic... Than they replay back telling me how great partner I am ..... Bulls...t


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Actually given there is only a choice of 5


touberornottouber said:


> Another easy way to do the ratings is just take the number after the decimal point and use that. Then it is like the old familiar school grading system:
> 
> 9+ A
> 8+ B
> ...


Actually, if you normalize the 1-5 star rating system linearly to a percent, you end up with:
5 - 100% A+
4 - 75% C
3 - 50% F
2 - 25% F
1 - 0% F
And...
4.6 - 90% A

Schools use a GPA system, using the flat lettering:
5 - 4 A
4 - 3 B
3 - 2 C
2 - 1 D
1 - 0 F
4.6 - 3.6

So if you are under an A, your canned.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ray21 said:


> UBER is just a peace of crab.... ..... today I got a e-mail from them telling me that my account has been flagged for cancelation... I mail them back and told them why they dont flag their own costumer support for being so patetic... Than they replay back telling me how great partner I am ..... Bulls...t


I got that same email today. I email back and get the same "great partner" response. I emailed back and got a different response.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

In case it applies in your situation, Young people hate old cars and they rate low.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't worry about it. I was 4.37 after 25 Lyft rides, but now I am 4.83 after 137 rides.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

My rating was in the 4.4 area when I first started last year. I think my first ever pax gave me one star. I'm a tech dinosaur in my fifties and did not know how to use GPS. Uber sent me some warnings. I almost quit and felt insulted as I take great pride in my driving record and experience.

I learned how to use GPS. I uploaded Waze and learned that. My rating gradually rose into the 4.6 bracket. This month, I broke through into the 4.70 bracket for the first time.

I still have occasional brain cramp. Pax stopped me the other day from going wrong way on a one-way major street, smh. For the most part, experience will benefit you.


----------

